# Can anyone help me I.D this strain of kush?



## Soulsy11 (May 10, 2015)

I stumbled upon a fat bag of Kush. This stuff reeks! Theres no hiding this tree from anyone your living with. It smells so potent! It smells like a mix of when a skunk sprays outside and when you brew coffee first thing in the morning. This is some real connoisseur bud, no doubt. I am unsure of what strain this is, so I am here to ask you guys and gals for your opinion. Thanks for reading, commenting & Happy Herbing!


----------



## Soulsy11 (May 10, 2015)

?


----------



## Alienwidow (May 10, 2015)

Looks like master but theres no way to tell by a photo.


----------



## ChiefAlot (May 17, 2015)

from the description of the smell and looks its probably bubba kush in my opinion


----------



## ODanksta (May 17, 2015)

Masterkush is known not to have a strong smell.. It's a strain known to be good for indoor gardeners that need to hide the smell

Pre-98 bubba the katsu cut should have a slight hint of grape.

Honestly there are 1000's upon 1000's of strains out there I always find these simply retarded. 

And to the OP do you know what kush even means?


----------



## RestOnSundays (May 24, 2015)

This is some low grade weed. Bad trim. Does it have seeds? IDC what my bud looks like, but I like a good trim. If its from the weed guy, I'll still smoke it though. Regular indica strain grown by the thousands to sell.


----------



## RestOnSundays (May 24, 2015)

How is the high?


----------



## Merlot (May 25, 2015)

Anyone who claims they can tell you what strain your trimmed bud is, is quiet frankly talking out of their ass.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Jun 1, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Anyone who claims they can tell you what strain your trimmed bud is, is quiet frankly talking out of their ass.


I couldn't agree more that is why I will tell you it is called Popeye Kush.


----------



## RestOnSundays (Jun 1, 2015)

Bam_Bam said:


> It could be "OG scooby do, how do you do? rock n roll 3 times 2, bubblegum, hopscotch, sally lou Kush." strain. That's what it looks like to me. Who cares what strain it is, the question is, is it potent?


You can not possibly know. I mean no offense. I just know you don't know.


----------



## ÉsÇ420PoT™ (Jun 1, 2015)

Dude it is literally impossible to tell a strain by a pic of it... Common now guys... LOL!!!!
However, due to how it looks, seriously seems to me of the "Snowcap" ,"Jack Herer", Or "trainwreck" Family. Looks like it'd have the strong piney smell to it.
But again, impossible to tell, just what it looks like to me.

Btw, he did a perfectly fine job with trimming it, and it looks like some pretty good quality. Sure not the best, but to call it low grade? Seems like it'd get me high no problem.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jun 8, 2015)

ChiefAlot said:


> from the description of the smell and looks its probably bubba kush in my opinion


I concur since I have a bit of bubba that looks exactly like this bud he has.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Jun 8, 2015)

Sounds a lot like Red Dingo. I had some from a guy in Australia. He turned out to be gay so I left him.


----------



## MouseE (Oct 23, 2015)

Soulsy11 said:


> I stumbled upon a fat bag of Kush. This stuff reeks! Theres no hiding this tree from anyone your living with. It smells so potent! It smells like a mix of when a skunk sprays outside and when you brew coffee first thing in the morning. This is some real connoisseur bud, no doubt. I am unsure of what strain this is, so I am here to ask you guys and gals for your opinion. Thanks for reading, commenting & Happy Herbing!


That my friend is pre 88 masta bubba crazy hazey casey johanson purple dream kush.

You can tell by the very dark but not overpower dark color in the leaves the fibonnonci like sequence the leaves form on the our triangles of the bud. Along with the unique skunky coffee smell only known to the P88MBCHCJPDK.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 23, 2015)

MouseE said:


> That my friend is pre 88 masta bubba crazy hazey casey johanson purple dream kush.
> 
> You can tell by the very dark but not overpower dark color in the leaves the fibonnonci like sequence the leaves form on the our triangles of the bud. Along with the unique skunky coffee smell only known to the P88MBCHCJPDK.


Lol


----------



## Tokachu (Oct 23, 2015)

ChiefAlot said:


> from the description of the smell and looks its probably bubba kush in my opinion


I reckon ya right, if it is kush I'd wager it's bubba :3 Very lovely stuff


----------



## GreenStick85 (Oct 24, 2015)

You have got to be kidding me. If a wine expert says he or she can tell the difference in a Merlot grown in France at one vineyard and pick out another from a vineyard 2 miles away that uses the same method, I wouldn't be floating in that boat if you get my drift. I have some sensi star that smells like blueberry muffin yet a popular internet site is saying it smells more earthy and citrus like too. Going by smell will get you nowhere.


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 27, 2016)

Soulsy11 said:


> I stumbled upon a fat bag of Kush. This stuff reeks! Theres no hiding this tree from anyone your living with. It smells so potent! It smells like a mix of when a skunk sprays outside and when you brew coffee first thing in the morning. This is some real connoisseur bud, no doubt. I am unsure of what strain this is, so I am here to ask you guys and gals for your opinion. Thanks for reading, commenting & Happy Herbing!


Looks similar to some big bid but looks quite similar to white haze imo


----------

